# a collection of rice recipes part two



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

INDIAN FRIED RICE
1 c cooked rice 2 TB oil
1 onion, chopped 1/2 tsp cumin seeds
1/2 tsp turmeric powder salt & cayenne pepper
coriander leaves lemon juice
Heat oil in a pot. Add cumin seed & turmeric to hot oil. Sprinkle cayenne and salt on cooked rice. Add onions to the oil and fry for a few min so the onions are soft. Add the rice, to the oil and stir until the rice is coated, yellow and hot. Garnish with coriander leaves and sprinkle lemon juice on top if desired. Also good with yogurt. Makes 1 cup rice. 

CURRIED FRIED RICE
3 c cooked rice 1 small cabbage, chopped
1 onion, fine chopped 4-5 fine chopped carrots
2-3 eggs 2 chopped green peppers
1-2 TB curry powder 4 TB oil
1 bouillon cube
Heat oil in skillet, stir fry vegetables, adding onions and carrots first. Cook until tender but not mushy. Add curry and other seasonings, mixing well. Add rice and fry until hot and mixed with vegetables. Eggs can either be scrambled separately and added to rice or fried and eaten with rice. 

MUTHYA (2 svgs)
1 c cooked rice 1 small piece of ginger, minced
1/2 c wheat flour 1 tsp salt
1/2 c bean flour 1/2 tsp turmeric
1 onion, chopped 1 TB oil
hot pepper, chopped & seeded (to taste) 1 TB milk or yogurt
Mix rice, flours, vegetables and spices together. Add oil and milk. Add more milk if needed to make a manageable but not sticky dough. Form into sausage like shapes (about the size of a D battery) with your hands. You should get 8-10 muthyas. Place a metal colander in a pot with boiling water (to steam them) and place muthyas in colander. Cover and steam until hard, about 30 min. Add more water if levels get too low. These are good plain or dipped in sauce, such as garlic butter. 

VEGETARIAN JAMBALYA (4 svg)
3 c cooked rice 2 large tomatoes, peeled & chopped
1 med onion, diced 1/2 tsp paprika
2 1/2 c mushrooms (optional) 2 TB parsley
2 TB butter oregano to taste
2 med green peppers, chopped sweet basil to taste
1 stalk celery, chopped (optional) thyme to taste
1/2 c melted butter
Saute onion and mushrooms, if available in butter until onion is transparent. Combine all vegetables with the rice. Add seasonings and butter and mix well. Place in a 1 quart pan and bake covered until desired consistency. 

RICE CAKES
2 c cooked rice 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c flour 1/2 tsp levure chimique (baking pwd)
2 T sugar 1 beaten egg
Combine all dry ingredients, mix well. Add egg and stir with fork until all grains are coated. Shape into cakes about 2 inches in diameter and 1/4 inch thick. Coat sides with extra flour, place in hot oil and sauté on both sides until light brown. Serve plain or with jelly and butter.

CURRIED RICE
2 med onions , chopped 2 c water
1 large apple, chopped 1/2 tsp salt, opt
2 1/2 TB curry powder or to taste 1 c raw rice
1/2 tsp cayenne or to taste peanuts, raisins
1 tsp cumin or to taste butter or oil
Simmer apple & onions in butter or oil. Add curry, cayenne, and cumin to taste. Simmer until brown. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to boil, cover, lower heat and cook until rice is done, about 20 min. Serve with yogurt. 

RIZ CROLE
oil 1 tomato, sliced
1 onion, sliced salt, pepper
1 small can tomato paste 2 c uncooked rice
1 can mushrooms, drained 3 portions of Vach Qui Rit (small soft cheese rounds "The Laughing Cow" in USA) 
1 can peas, drained 1 TB butter 4 c water
Heat a thin film of oil in pot with a tight lid. Saute onions; add 2 tsp tomato paste and mushrooms and cook 2 min. Add peas, tomato, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer 3-4 min. Pour 4 c water into pot, salt and bring it to a boil. Add rice. Once rice boils again, add cheese and butter. Stir. Cover tightly and cook over low heat 15 min until water is absorbed. 

RICE PILAF (Gabon)
1/4 – 1/2 c butter or oil 1 3/4 to 2 c chicken broth, made with
2 c raw rice bouillon cubes if desired
2 1/4 c tomato juice (or paste + water) pinch sugar
Saute rice in butter or oil until golden. Mix with other ingredients in an oven safe casserole. Cover and bake about 45 min at 375. Fluff and let sit covered 5 min before serving. 

CHICKEN – RICE PILAF (good with leftover chicken)
1 TB butter 1 can whole tomatoes (800 ml)
3 TB chopped onion 1 1/2 c cooked diced chicken
1 TB chopped parsley 1 bay leaf
1 c rice 1/2 tsp tarragon
salt, pepper 1/2 c peas
Saute onion in butter. Add rice and brown for 3 min. Add salt, pepper, tomatoes, chicken, spices and bouillon. Bring to boil and lower heat. Let simmer covered for about 10 min; 5 min before rice is done, add peas & parsley. Stir with a fork. 

PAELLA
1/4 c olive oil 10 slices chorizo or any hard, spicy 
3 cloves garlic sausage
2 c raw rice 1 chicken, cooked, cut in chunks
4 c hot chicken bouillon 1 can drained peas
saffron (1/4 to 2 tsp) 10 raw shrimp
20 clams, washed, in shells
Heat oil & garlic in a deep large casserole. Remove garlic and add rice. Cook until lightly browned. Add bouillon and saffron. Add sausage. Place chicken on top of mixture, cover and bake at 350 for about 15 min to heat through. Remove from oven, stir in peas. Place shrimp and clams on top. Cover, return to oven and steam another 10 min or until seafood is done. If clams are unavailable, add more chicken and shrimp. 

HOW TO COOK REGULAR RICE - OR CRASH COURSE IN RICE Angustia

We're not talking “minute” or converted rice here. This is raw rice, or regular white rice. There are different types of rice: California, Basmati, Long-Grain, Jasmine, etc. They need varying amounts of water sometimes, and it also depends on the texture of the cooked rice that you want. Use a heavy-bottomed pan to avoid scorching. 
The basic method is this:
If you are not used to your kind of rice, you start with 1 to 1 (meaning 1 cup rice to 1 cup water). You can either add salt or not.
1. Bring to boil.
2. Put on Medium heat. Cover.
3. After a few minutes, the steam will lift cover. When this starts to happen, just lift up cover and let water subside again (to avoid water spilling over). You have to keep an eye on it at this stage, so you don't lose water and mess up your water calculation.
4. When water is almost gone (test it by tilting pot to one side and see if water becomes visible), you can check if the rice is still hard. You can either see if it is still white, or pick out some and taste.
5. If still gritty or hard, add about half a cup more water, and cover again.
6. If it is almost done, but still just a bit hard... just sprinkle water on top, maybe 2 tablespoons, then cover.
7. It takes practice to get the hang of it. Now is the time to practice so you won't waste your rice later.

CHINESE RESTAURANT WHITE RICE
1 c rice 2 c water
1 Tbsp oil 1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 splash white vinegar (or rice vinegar) 
Put it all in a pot, and bring to a boil. Stir once, reduce heat to a simmer, and cover. Simmer until all the water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat and let rest 5 minutes. Fluff with fork, and serve.

CHICKEN-FLAVORED RICE MIX
4 c uncooked long grain rice 1 tsp salt
2 tsp dried parsley flakes 4 Tbsp instant chicken bouillon
2 tsp dried tarragon 1/4 tsp white pepper
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl. Stir until evenly distributed.
Put about 1 1/3 cups into three 1-pint containers, and label as Chicken-Flavored Rice Mix. Store in a cool, dry place, and use within 6 to 8 months.
Makes about 4 cups of mix.

CHICKEN-FLAVORED RICE:
Mix 1 1/3 cups chicken-flavored rice mix with 2 cups cold water and 1 tablespoon butter or margarine in a medium saucepan. Bring water to a boil over high heat. Cover and reduce the heat, and cook for 15 to 25 minutes, until liquid is absorbed.
Makes 4 to 6 servings.

THAI-ISH RICE
I c rice 2 c liquid (water, broth, etc.)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1/4 c chopped onion
1 Tbsp chili powder 1 Tbsp cilantro
1 tsp ginger 1/8 tsp turmeric
2 Tbsp lime juice 1/4 c roasted peanuts
Put everything EXCEPT the lime juice and peanuts in apot. Bring to a boil. Stir once, reduce heat to simmer, and cover. Let simmer until water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat, and let sit 5 minutes. Stir in lime juice and roasted peanuts, and serve.

YELLOW RICE - SPANISH STYLE
1 c rice 2 c liquid (water, broth, etc.)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1 packet Goya brand “sazon con cilantro y achiote”
(Optional):
1 (15 oz) can gandules (pigeon peas) or green peas
1 c meat or poultry pieces, cut up, cubed, or just throw the meat in the pot whole
Put it all in a pot; bring to boil. Stir once, reduce heat to simmer, and cover. Cook until all the water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat, and let sit 5 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.

BLACK RICE - SPANISH STYLE
1 c rice 2 c liquid (water, broth, etc.)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1 can squid in its own ink (about 6 oz can) OR 2 Tbsp squid ink
Put it all in a pot; bring to boil. Stir once, reduce heat to simmer, and cover. Simmer until the liquid is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat, and let rest 5 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.


----------

